# ich bekomm immer die exception grrrr



## Guest (16. Feb 2004)

ich bin totaler java anfänger , und würde gern wie viele andere eine verbindung zu einer mysqldatenbank herstellen!

ich hab noch kein statement oder eine verbindung hergestellt , denn bei mir haperts schon beim laden des drivers!!

hab ihn im classpath hinzugefügt und auch dort hingespielt!! (hm nur das *.jar file)

set classpath=c:\asdf\mysql........3.0.10...jar

und dann das jarfile hineinkopiert in den ordner!

hab das mit 


```
try {
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver);
} catch {Exception e) {
System.err.println("Kann Treiber nicht laden);
```

versucht!!

was mach dich da bitte falsch?

lg chris


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2004)

ach ja das mit import hab ich natürlich auch gemacht


----------



## bummerland (16. Feb 2004)

versuche mal 
	
	
	
	





```
try
{
    Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
}
catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe)
{
    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage());
}
```

siehe auch http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1529.html


----------



## René Link (17. Feb 2004)

Hi,

wenn der JConnector im CLASSPATH steht dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
Die Klasse heißt "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver".
Die Klasse "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" ist nur aus Gründen der Abwärtskompatibilität im jar enthalten.
Das sagt zumindest mysql.com.
Du hast allerdings die Anführungszeichen am Ende von Class.forName vergessen.
Ich denke das ist nur ein Tippfehler hier im Forum, oder?

Hier steht alles
http://www.mysql.com/documentation/connector-j/index.html


----------

